# φερμουίτ = thermoquiet (?) brake pads



## nickel (Apr 4, 2008)

Επειδή μυστήριο φαίνεται να περιβάλλει την προέλευση του όρου «φερμουίτ» στα φρένα των αυτοκινήτων, η άποψή μου είναι ότι η αρχική του ελληνική γραφή ήταν «*θερμουίτ*». Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από τη Β΄ έκδοση (1973) του _Λεξικού του αυτοκινήτου_, εκδόσεις Hellenews, λεξικογράφηση του Τζίμη Κορίνη και έλεγχος του Ηλία Σπορίδη.







Ο όρος Thermoquiet είναι διαδεδομένος στη βιομηχανία του κλάδου
http://www.federal-mogul.com/en/Aft...ads-Shoes/WagnerPassengerVehicle/Thermoquiet/
http://www.whnet.com/4x4/brakepads.html
και μπορώ εύκολα να φανταστώ ότι από τους Γάλλους κληρονομήσαμε και την παραφθαρμένη προφορά, αν και πιο πιθανό είναι να την επινοήσαμε μόνοι μας.






Μένει να βεβαιωθούμε ότι ο όρος _Thermoquiet_ είναι προγενέστερος του _θερμουίτ_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2008)

Εγώ, πάντως, "θερμουί" τα ήξερα και έτσι τα αποκαλούσα. :)

(Και δεν είμαι μόνος: http://www.babylon.com/definition/lining/Greek, http://library.techlink.gr/4t/article-main.asp?mag=1&issue=518&article=11551.) Εκτιμώ ότι στην εκφορά με Φ επέδρασε η λέξη "φερμουάρ" (άλλο ένα σενάριο τύπου "σινεμπλόκ" από το χώρο του αυτοκινήτου), ενώ φρονώ ότι η λημματογράφηση στο ΛΚΝ (ως "*φερμουΐτ*") είναι εντελώς λανθασμένη, μια και δεν απαιτούνται διαλυτικά.

ΥΓ Φροντίζουμε ως λαός να εμπλουτίζουμε _και _τα αγγλικά με τη λέξη "thermouit": http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...r/uk/product.htm+thermouit&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2008)

Zazula said:


> ...φρονώ ότι η λημματογράφηση στο ΛΚΝ (ως "*φερμουΐτ*") είναι εντελώς λανθασμένη, μια και δεν απαιτούνται διαλυτικά.



Σωστά πάντως γράφει το *ντουί*.




Zazula said:


> Φροντίζουμε ως λαός να εμπλουτίζουμε _και _τα αγγλικά με τη λέξη "thermouit": http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...r/uk/product.htm+thermouit&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## sarant (Apr 4, 2008)

Το πιθανότερο είναι να επινοήσαμε εμείς την προφορά υπό την επιρροή του ντουί.
Το μαστόρι που διάβασε thermoquiet έπιασε σωστά το θερμο- και μετά το -ουί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2008)

Διορθώνω παράλειψή μου: το αρχικό ερώτημα εμφανίστηκε στο translatum.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με το United States Patent and Trademark Office, το Thermoquiet είναι κατοχυρωμένο από το 2004. Με βάση τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, είναι απίθανο να υπήρχε, έστω χωρίς κατοχύρωση, πριν από 40 χρόνια. Κάποιο άλλο thermo~ έχει κάνει τη ζημιά. Άντε πάλι να τρέχουμε στην Πυθία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2008)

nickel said:


> Διορθώνω παράλειψή μου: το αρχικό ερώτημα εμφανίστηκε στο translatum.


Απάντησα στο ορίτζιναλ θρεντ - ιδού για ν' αποφύγω την κοπυπάστα: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,16293.msg119626.html#msg119626



nickel said:


> Σύμφωνα με το United States Patent and Trademark Office, το Thermoquiet είναι κατοχυρωμένο από το 2004. Με βάση τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, είναι απίθανο να υπήρχε, έστω χωρίς κατοχύρωση, πριν από 40 χρόνια. Κάποιο άλλο thermo~ έχει κάνει τη ζημιά. Άντε πάλι να τρέχουμε στην Πυθία.


Μην ανατρέχετε στα δισκόφρενα αναζητώντας τη ρίζα του "θερμουί/φερμουί(τ)" - πρόκειται για υλικό των ταμπούρων, και μας συντροφεύει πάνω από έναν αιώνα τώρα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 7, 2008)

Παρά το εύρημα του Νίκελ για τις πατέντες, ότι είναι από το 2004, δεν μου φεύγει από το μυαλό ότι
το quiet είναι στην αρχή του δυσεξήγητου -ουίτ. Ουίτ θα σε φονέψω, που έλεγε κι ο Μορφονιός στον Καραγκιόζη. Μήπως η πατέντα του 2004 δεν ήταν η πρώτη; (Σίγουρα πρώτη δεν ήταν γιατί στο ίδιο σάιτ βρήκα και πατέντα του 2001 για το thermo quiet, από την ίδια εταιρεία. Ίσως ο Θόδωρος να τούς έγραφε, με την ιδιότητά του ως λεξικογράφου, για να μάθει μήπως υπήρχε στην πιάτσα κάποιο ανάλογο προϊόν πριν από καμιά πενηνταριά χρόνια).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2008)

Νίκο, η παρανάγνωση θα μπορούσε να είναι ακόμη και thermoquick, thermokit ή (όπως λέω, τραβώντας το στα άκρα, σε νέα απάντησή μου στο αρχικό ερώτημα) thermomount. Εν τούτοις, το ζήτημα παραμένει ότι η αρχή οφείλει να αναζητηθεί σε υλικά που σχετίζονται με τα ταμπούρα, και όχι με τα (πολύ νεότερα) δισκόφρενα. Brake linings (και τα συν αυτοίς) ψάχνουμε, επομένως, και όχι brake pads.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Έχουμε την ευκαιρία, μέχρι τις 14/4/08, να πλειοδοτήσουμε και να αποκτήσουμε το FERODO brake lining catalogue 1930's-1964 (94 pages , cross ref for other brand numbers , all measurements also).

Την ευκαιρία να αποκτήσουμε το www.pizza.com τη χάσαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2018)

Ας προσθέσω αυτό το απόσπασμα από *εδώ*, επειδή νομίζω ότι μάς δίνει μια διαφορετική οπτική γωνία:

[...] Το υλικό τριβής (φερμουίτ) των σιαγόνων ή των πλακιδίων επιτρέπει την ανάπτυξη μεγάλων δυνάμεων τριβής και παρεμποδίζει τη συγκόλληση. Στα φρένα τύπου τυμπάνου καρφώνεται στις σιαγόνες ή στερεώνεται με κόλλα. Στα δισκόφρενα όμως είναι στερεωμένο στη χαλύβδινη πλάκα με κόλλα. Το φερμουίτ πρέπει να έχει μεγάλη αντοχή στη θερμότητα και στη διάτμηση, μεγάλη συμπιεστότητα και μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής. Πρέπει να έχει σταθερό συντελεστή τριβής στις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και ταχύτητες ολίσθησης. 

Πρέπει ακόμα να έχει ανθεκτικότητα στο νερό και στους ρύπους και να μην υαλοποιείται στις μεγάλες θερμικές καταπονήσεις. Τα φερμουίτ είναι συνήθως κατασκευασμένα από οργανικά υλικά. Για ιδιαίτερα μεγάλες καταπονήσεις χρησιμοποιούνται υλικά κονιομεταλλουργίας. Τα οργανικά υλικά τριβής περιέχουν μέταλλα, υλικά πλήρωσης, υλικά ολίσθησης και οργανικά πρόσθετα. [...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2018)

Επίσης, από *εδώ *(συνδυασμός λήμματος και εικόνας) βλέπουμε ότι φερμουίτ = θερμουίτ) και βλέπουμε και τι είναι αυτό το ζώον:






Αρχίζω να έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για διαφορετικά πράγματα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2018)

drsiebenmal, δεν κατάλαβα ούτε τη διαφορετική οπτική γωνία, ούτε το πόθεν τεκμαίρεται πως γι' άλλο πράμα χρησιμοποιείται το φερμουί και γι' άλλο το θερμουί.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2018)

Βιβλίο τεχνιτών, έτος έκδοσης 1968, καμία αναφορά σε θερμουί ή φερμουί (δυστυχώς):





Στο εν λόγω βιβλίο το τακάκι (των δισκόφρενων) αποδίδεται «δισκίο τριβής».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2018)

Βιβλίο ΤΕΛ, έτος έκδοσης 1979, και πάλι καμία αναφορά σε θερμουί ή φερμουί (δυστυχώς):






Στο εν λόγω βιβλίο το τακάκι (των δισκόφρενων) αποδίδεται «πέδιλο».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2018)

Σε βιβλίο ΤΕΕ με έτος έκδοσης το 1980, η ορολογία των ταμπούρων παραμένει αναλλοίωτη — ακόμη και τα σχήματα είναι όμοια.

Ωστόσο για το τακάκι (των δισκόφρενων) εμφανίζεται για πρώτη φορά (δίπλα από το παλιότερο _δισκίο τριβής_) και ο όρος «τακούνι».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2018)

Zazula said:


> drsiebenmal, δεν κατάλαβα ούτε τη διαφορετική οπτική γωνία, ούτε το πόθεν τεκμαίρεται πως γι' άλλο πράμα χρησιμοποιείται το φερμουί και γι' άλλο το θερμουί.



Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το έγραψα με αρκετή σαφήνεια.

Δεν εννοούσα ότι χρησιμοποιείται διαφορετικά το φερμουί από το θερμουί· το αντίθετο, μάλιστα: στην πηγή της εικόνας #12 χρησιμοποιούνται ταυτόχρονα και οι δύο όροι. 

Στο απόσπασμα #11 όμως φαίνεται ότι ο όρος θ/φερμουί χρησιμοποιείται τόσο για το συγκεκριμένο κάλυμμα στα φρένα, όσο και για την κόλλα με την οποία συγκολλάται. Ίσως έχει σχέση με τη *θερμο*πλαστική ρητίνη που αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο του ΤΕΛ και, ειδικότερα, κάποια συγκεκριμένη μάρκα ή μέθοδο χρήσης.

Τέλος, για το «τακούνι» πρέπει ίσως να το συσχετίσουμε με το brake shoe.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο απόσπασμα #11 όμως φαίνεται ότι ο όρος θ/φερμουί χρησιμοποιείται τόσο για το συγκεκριμένο κάλυμμα στα φρένα, όσο και για την κόλλα με την οποία συγκολλάται. Ίσως έχει σχέση με τη *θερμο*πλαστική ρητίνη που αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο του ΤΕΛ και, ειδικότερα, κάποια συγκεκριμένη μάρκα ή μέθοδο χρήσης.


Την έκανα κι εγώ αυτήν τη σκέψη.



drsiebenmal said:


> Τέλος, για το «τακούνι» πρέπει ίσως να το συσχετίσουμε με το brake shoe.


Όχι, διότι το brake shoe είναι στα ταμπούρα, ενώ τα τακάκια είναι στα δισκόφρενα.
Πάντως μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον αυτό το στοιχείο για το πώς δοκιμάστηκαν διάφορες αποδόσεις μέχρι που 'κατσε αυτή που επικράτησε τελικά.


----------

